# Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt



## AGV Furrer (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alles zusammen,
ich plage mich mit dem Gedanken eine Übersicht über alle mit der Fliegen befischbaren Gewässer in Hessen, speziell im Raum Frankfurt (Umkreis ca. 150 km) zu erstellen (was soll man sonst im Herbst und bei dem Wetter machen)
Diese Liste soll sowohl Fließ- als auch stehende Gewässer enthalten.
Die Angaben zum jeweiligen Gewässer sollen neben Name und Lage des Gewässers Informationen über den Fischbestand, Gastkarten ja oder nein, wenn JA dann Info. über Ausgabestelle usw. beinhalten damit Fliegenfischer die in den Raum Ffm. kommen alle nötigen Informationen sofort finden. (zudem entdecke ich dabei sicher auch noch das ein oder andere Gewässer in meiner Nähe das ich bisher noch nicht kenne).

Ich bitte euch deshalb alle um eure Mithilfe.
Also, wenn ihr ein Gewässer kennt (evtl. die Homepage eines Angelvereins im Raum Hessen und Frankfurt), oder einen Freund habt der evtl. hierzu etwas beitragen kann, dann lasst es mich wissen.

Die Seite soll natürlich hinterher im Netz für alle zugänglich sein.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Hallo Volker, 
gute Idee, mir selbst fehlen auch noch etliche  Gewässer hier in der Gegend...

Aber meinen Heimatverein kann ich angeben

http://www.frankfurter-Fischereiverein.de

Gastkarten gibt es für alle Fließgewässer (stehende Gewässer nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes...)

Fließgewässer wären da:
Nidda bei Bad Vilbel
Nidda bei Bonames
Nidder bei Oberdorffelden (Schöneck)
Nidder bei Altenstadt/Lindheim
Eschbach bei Bad Homburg

Tageskarten kosten 10€ Ausgabestellen sind auf der Homepage unter "Gewässer" genannt


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Du könntest dich auch mal hier umschauen!
Der Ersteller der Seite geht auch desöfteren mit der Fliege los, vllt. kannst du von ihm Infos bekommen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## offpist (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Hallo,
hat sich bei der Liste schon etwas getan? Und wenn ja, wie komm ich an die Info?

Gruß#h


----------



## Farina (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Hallo volker,

ich finde die Idee absolut klasse, nimmst Du bitte auch Puffs auf, die Flifi-tauglich sind; Du weißt schon, ein bischen feiner, nicht das man beim fischen denkt, die Bundeswehr zieht in den Krieg:m

Danke 

Farina


----------



## schabau (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Hallo Volker,

würde Dir die Kinzig ans Herz legen. Das Flüsschen ist stellenweise ein recht nettes Fliegengewässer.

Infos hier: http://www.ig-kinzig.de/

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Stuck09 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

Hallo,hab deinen beitrag zum fliegenfischen gelesen und würde gerne wissen ob du mehr weisst.ich war zwar noch nie fliegenfischen,würde aber gerne mal gehen und würde gerne gewässer wissen die man als gastangler befischen darf.ich wohne in münster/kreis darmstadt/dieburg.
gibt es eigentlich lehrgänge oder de gleichen um dieses zu erlehrnen?
mfg
Olaf


----------



## lootock (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Hessen und Raum Frankfurt*

@Stuck09 Angelbär in Frankfurt bietet Lehrgänge an und führt diese In Amorbach im Odw durch. gib einfach mal in Google Angel Bär ein 
mfg


----------

